# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  سؤال لجميع طلاب كليه الحصن..........

## ثائر جادالله

*في حد منكو بقدر يساعدني هالمساعدة*

*اذا في حد بعرف وين الأماكن اللي الواحد ممكن يقعد فيها بالكليه بدون ما يجي الأمن ويقلك  قوم من هون*

*بكون مشكور كتير لإنو الواحد بطل يعرف وين بدو يقعد*

*وأرجو المساعد**ه*

 :SnipeR (86):  :SnipeR (86):  :SnipeR (86):  :SnipeR (86):  :SnipeR (86):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*ما أظن رح تلاقي ...*
*مستحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل ..*
*خليك واقف ما في داعي تقعد .. هيك الامن بكون مرتاح ..*
*واذا بقدروا كمان لما تكون قاعد بالمحاضره بسألوك انت من الكليه و ويـــــــــــــــــــــــن هويتك .. لو سمحت (عشان يطلبها بأدب!!) ؟؟؟*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا بحكيلك يا ثائر سؤال سهل !!!!!
بالمحاضرة تقعد مرتاح بس ما دخلني ازا طلعك الدكتور 
بس الله يعينى كلها 12 سنة وبنتخرج 
 :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> انا بحكيلك يا ثائر سؤال سهل !!!!!
> بالمحاضرة تقعد مرتاح بس ما دخلني ازا طلعك الدكتور 
> بس الله يعينى كلها 12 سنة وبنتخرج


*بس 12 سنه ؟؟؟!!! ولا شي .. ليش شو بدرسي عنا طب ؟؟ وبدك توخذي الدكتوراه من الحصن ..؟؟*
*انا كلها سنه ونص وبتخرج بس بتمنى ارجع سنه اولى لانه والله بحبها بس مع شوية تعديلات ...!!! و اولهم الامن الجامعي المحترم ..*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

حبيبتي شوشو بدي 20 مش 12 انا بدرس نظم بس لو ارجع توجيهي ارحم عارفة وقت امتحان مبادىء الادارة نمت نص ساعة بس من اليوم كله وجبت نتيجة تبارك الله ترفع الراس 17 من20 واكلت بهدلة غيرررررررر شكل الله لا يحطك محلي

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> حبيبتي شوشو بدي 20 مش 12 انا بدرس نظم بس لو ارجع توجيهي ارحم عارفة وقت امتحان مبادىء الادارة نمت نص ساعة بس من اليوم كله وجبت نتيجة تبارك الله ترفع الراس 17 من20 واكلت بهدلة غيرررررررر شكل الله لا يحطك محلي


*الله يوفقك يا رب ويكون معك ..*
*طيب هيّك شطوره .. ممتاز 17 ..*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يوفئنا اجمعين يا شوشو الامورة 
بس يا شوشو عندك شطورة وعند ماما ايش !!!!!!          كسولة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

تخيلووو لو احنى متلهم ................بالنسبة اللي بموووووووووت

----------


## ثائر جادالله

اصلا الحق مش عليكو الحق عاللي بسألكو 
قلبتولي اياها شات انتي واياها طيب ماشي
 :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ههههههههههههههههههههه عصب ......عصب اسفين عمووووووووو ثائر مكن تسامحنا ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هاد عني وعن شوشو 
تعرف اول مرة بضحك كتير هيك

----------


## ثائر جادالله

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا شكلكو اليوم حابين تخففو دم
 ياحبيبي لو يطلع هالحكي صحيح والله غير نتدمر
 :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اي حكي

----------


## ثائر جادالله

حكي الهبل اللي عندكو 
الله لا يحرمكو منو انشالله :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مشان الله يا ثائر شوي وبفقع من قد ما ضحكت اليوم لاتنام ضلك نكت علينا مشان الله اليوم اول مرة بضحك من قلبي

----------


## ثائر جادالله

> مشان الله يا ثائر شوي وبفقع من قد ما ضحكت اليوم لاتنام ضلك نكت علينا مشان الله اليوم اول مرة بضحك من قلبي


 
اه مهو انا المهرج تبعكو بفرجها الله ماشي يا ستي 
بس رح تندمي ماشي ماشي
 :Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ثائر ............ ثائر غيرررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## بنت الشديفات

فهمت غلط انت اليوم من الاخر والله من الاخر يارب تكون دايماً هيك

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> اصلا الحق مش عليكو الحق عاللي بسألكو 
> قلبتولي اياها شات انتي واياها طيب ماشي


*سوري يا ثائر ..*
*بس احنا ما طلعنا عن الموضوع .. لساتنا بالكليه ..*
*واقعد وين ما بدك .. جيب واسطه لكل الامن وما عليك ..*

----------


## شذى الياسمين

:SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):

----------

